# Re: JVC camcorder



## roei (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: JVC camcorder*

Hey

I have JVC Everio MG670 camcoder.
I want to use it as a web cam or a computer cam
It have a HDMI connection and AV.
How can I use the Hdmi to connect it to the computer? 
I tried it but the computer doesn't recognized it ! 
I prefer to use the HDMI so i will not transfer the digital single to anlog single.

If i canot, can I used the AV for this?
Do i need a USB\AV cable or?

Tnx alot
Roie


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: JVC camcorder*

Please do not Hijack other peoples threads, it's too confusing. I have moved your thread to it's own thread in the Electronics forum for better results. 
Your camera should have a USB port to attach it to a computer (check your manual for instructions) Then you could capture the movie from the camera to the computer for editing. 
If you are trying to _playback _a movie directly from your camera via the computer, you need to have a TV Input on your video card (most cards don't unless it's advertised as so), then you would plug your AV cables from the camera into the video card.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: JVC camcorder*

Most camcorders don't output live video via HDMI, if that's what you're asking for. If you're not sure, connect your camcorder to something that accepts HDMI video (e.g. a TV). That way you'll know if the camcorder will send live video over HDMI. If it does, I'd love to know. 

If you're looking for live playback, you'll probably have to use the A/V out. The camera should have come with a breakout cable: a three-conductor 1/8" mini (looks a lot like a headphone jack) to yellow-red-white composite video RCA connection). It may also have a component output, but it's even less likely you'll be able to get that into your computer. If you don't have a capture card in your computer that can accept composite or component video, you'll need either an add-on video capture card, or an external box that will convert analog video to firewire (of course, you'd need a firewire input on your computer). Older DV / NTSC camcorders had a firewire output that could handle live video. Most newer digital camcorders have abandoned those.

A regular webcam is starting to sound good, isn't it..


----------

